# Origin Coffee Pop up - Inside Trafford centre Selfridges



## Olljones (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi folks,

Less of a review (as it would be slightly biased) but Origin coffee have opened a pop up in selfridges at the trafford centre. We are just behind Yo sushi, near krispy kreme (coffee and donut - makes sense right?)

We are brewing on a Linea PB with a Mythos grinder, and EK for filter/guest espresso and decaff. They are currently getting through the last of the coffee i used for the UKBC on guest espresso (Suke Quto from Ethiopia) which won best espresso in the heat I entered. We also have plenty of retail coffee and some bar stools if you wanted to pitch up and drink coffee if the other half is partial to some shopping. We will be expanding retail offering to include aeropress/kalita and other brewing kit all being well

I've been saying the trafford centre has been in dire need of good coffee, so we are hoping to make this a permanent fixture!

I know aaron has already dropped by, so he may be more poised to offer a review!

Thanks!


----------



## joltuk (Oct 27, 2016)

Has this shut down now?

I was in the Trafford Centre the other day but couldn't find it in the same place it was before Christmas.

I'm a bit gutted if it's gone.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

It was a pop-up so I really wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Selfridges + 3rd wave - nah!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Selfridges + 3rd wave - nah!


theyve had an espresso bar in the London selfridges for a while now!


----------

